# Front roller on reel mower does not make any sense



## CXXXV (Sep 11, 2018)

I have a TRUCUT 27 that came with front roller. All this does is flatten the grass ahead of the cut. Therefore, the grass is not properly cut.

A rear roller for striping makes perfect sense.


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Front rollers really shine when you think about how easily a caster wheel can dip into a rut allowing the bedknife to bottom out and scalp. Front rollers help support the mower across the whole width and lessen the negative effect of uneven ground.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Yes, it's not ideal. That's why the greensmowers have grooved front rollers and grooming attachments. When I had a Caltrimmer and swapped out the wheels for a roller the striping improved. You'll need to make sure not to let your grass get too long as that's when it will lay the grass over even more. And also try cutting in opposite directions for each mow.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

CXXXV said:


> I have a TRUCUT 27 that came with front roller. All this does is flatten the grass ahead of the cut. Therefore, the grass is not properly cut.
> 
> A rear roller for striping makes perfect sense.


whats your HOC? im not sure if its available for Tru Cuts but Deere makes grooved and spiral rollers which will not have as many points of contact pressing the grass down before its cut


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

CXXXV said:


> I have a TRUCUT 27 that came with front roller. All this does is flatten the grass ahead of the cut. Therefore, the grass is not properly cut.
> 
> A rear roller for striping makes perfect sense.


I had a Trucut and the front roller was much better than the castors.

Here is the only person I have seen with a grooved roller for a Trucut. I believe they had it custom milled.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

The roller makes a huge difference and actually puts less pressure on the grass prior to being cut.

Look at it this way, with the caster wheels you are putting the entire weight of the mower on two sets of front caster wheels = 4" of contact supporting the weight of the mower.

With the front roller, you are dispersing that same weight across 27" (length of the roller in this scenario).

If the roller was bending the grass before cutting significantly, it would REALLY push the grass down with the stock caster wheels.

Two other considerations specific to front rollers on reel mowers:
1. The reel is spinning forward which actually picks the grass up and brings it into the bedknife helping the grass stand y'all and consistently before it is cut.
2. In general, you are cutting the grass shorter meaning the grass is stuffed and strong closer to its roots vs cutting with a rotary at 2"+ where the grass is less strong.

Grooved rollers don't bend the grass less unless you are cutting below 1/4" (depth of grooved). A grooved roller creates a more consistent cut height because it follows the terrain better. A smooth roller in thick turf tends to ride on top of the grass.

Lastly, we will be launching a grooved roller for Tru Cut, Trimmer, and McLane in a few weeks. We will begin preorders in a few weeks.

PM if you have any questions or visit our site Reel Rollers.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Reelrollers said:


> ...Lastly, we will be launching a grooved roller for Tru Cut, Trimmer, and McLane in a few weeks. We will begin preorders in a few weeks.


Great news for those with homeowner reels!!!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Reelrollers said:


> Lastly, we will be launching a grooved roller for Tru Cut, Trimmer, and McLane in a few weeks. We will begin preorders in a few weeks.
> 
> PM if you have any questions or visit our site Reel Rollers.


I have already notified the buyer of my Trucut. :thumbup:


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Grooved roller for the TruCut is going to be sweet


----------

